# shameless commercial plug



## ScottBarnes (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm importing a container of DragoRossi boats

temporary page:
http://www.100waves.com

much better website coming up in a few weeks.


p.s. my main thing is art. this isjust a side line/ obsession because I cannot get away from whitewater....


----------

